# Hello from NC



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

Thought I would introduce myself (and rack up another post so I can meet the minimum to post a link in the Mantus drawing thread).

I am 57 years old, married with 4 adult kids. I have very limited sailing experience but have decided to take up sailing so as to have an enjoyable hobby for my wife and I in our retirement years (I am a terrible golfer) and to have an activity that my adult children may enjoy. I do have nautical experience, I am a graduate of the boat school in Annapolis but my Naval career was in nuclear submarines. If you ever want to see a comedy, watch submarine sailors handle mooring lines. I retired from the Naval reserves.

My oldest son (also an Annapolis grad) and I bought a 1979 Watkins 27 that needs a little work. The boat has a newer rebuilt diesel engine that was professionally installed and was the main selling point for the boat. The draft is 3.75 feet, so it will be a good boat for the NC sounds where we will be sailing. We don't plan on sailing far, just day sailing and occasional trips to Ocracoke, Manteo, Belhaven, etc. I do plan on doing a core repair next year on one soft spot.

I am presently:
1) reworking much of the electrical system
2) replacing grab rails
3) installing Airhead, doing cosmetic repairs in head
4) installing boom brake

If you see a Watkins 27 flailing away on the Pamlico Sound, it is likely me.

Mike


----------



## mikel1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Ask lot's of questions . . . And we love pics . . . .


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

I have used this site as a research tool. I will ask questions as they arise and post some progress pics.

Thanks for the welcome,

Mike


----------



## Lake Superior Sailor (Aug 23, 2011)

Good to see a working sailor on here, Love to share notes and lessons about boats! Welcome...Dale


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi Mike, welcome aboard!
If you live in Merrit, you are already in one of the best spots to set sail from. 
I used to keep my sailboat in your area, in Osprey Point subdivision. I love these parts.
You bought the right boat for your area. If you get stuck on a sandbar you can just get off and push it into deeper water. 
Don't try to make the boat perfect. Just go sailing as often as you can.


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

krisscross,

I am in the Osprey Point subdivision on Ball Creek. 

I don't intend to make the boat perfect, just safe and seaworthy with enough cosmetic upgrades to be presentable. My plan is to learn the boat and the fundamentals of sailing this summer. Maybe next spring, we will do a weekend trip or two. Any suggestions for sailing in the area?

Mike


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

mikel1 said:


> Welcome aboard! Ask lot's of questions . . . And we love pics . . . .


Mikel1,

I was going to post a pic, but I need a couple of more posts to be granted that privlege.

Mike


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

Welcome Mike. I live in Greenville but sail on the Pamlico out of Washington when I have the chance.


----------



## Pamlicotraveler (Aug 13, 2006)

Mike_NC said:


> If you see a Watkins 27 flailing away on the Pamlico Sound, it is likely me.
> 
> Mike


Welcome aboard Mike. We're in Beaufort now, but may see you on the Pamlico or Neuse...


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello Mike.

Another NCer here, home port is New Bern. I'm often cruising up and down the Neuse and occasionally out into the Pamlico. Perhaps I'll see you around.


----------



## Kellykito (Jan 9, 2016)

Hello Mike_NC ! I am a NC'er too and new here myself. I've been renovating a Hunter 30 Cherubini and will be moving her to the Neuse River area this Spring. Not sure where yet but maybe the New Bern area.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

Mike_NC said:


> krisscross,
> 
> I am in the Osprey Point subdivision on Ball Creek.
> 
> ...


Wow... small world 
As to suggestions for this area: get charts of these waters as there are a lot of shoals there, as well as several restricted zones where the military is practicing. They have no sense of humor and you are in real danger there. Enjoy exploring all the quiet nooks and crannies of the marshes. Make sure you have a good depth finder. You can combine it with a forward looking fish finder on the bow. Learn how to get your boat off sand bars when grounded. It will happen even if you are very careful.


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

krisscross said:


> Wow... small world
> As to suggestions for this area: get charts of these waters as there are a lot of shoals there, as well as several restricted zones where the military is practicing. They have no sense of humor and you are in real danger there. Enjoy exploring all the quiet nooks and crannies of the marshes. Make sure you have a good depth finder. You can combine it with a forward looking fish finder on the bow. Learn how to get your boat off sand bars when grounded. It will happen even if you are very careful.


I have a Garmin 740S, it seems to do a good job. I also have another handheld Garmin as a backup. I have the chart booklet for the area, I'll see about ordering some paper charts. My depth sounder is pretty good but it is on the transom. I'll check out the forwrd looking fish finders.

We did run the boat aground transversing the Alligator-Pungo canal at night. Fortunately it was not hard aground and the bow was floating. We rocked the bow and the boat swiveled 90 degrees and fell back into the channel.

To everyone from NC that provided a welcome---- thanks.

Mike


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

Kellykito said:


> Hello Mike_NC ! I am a NC'er too and new here myself. I've been renovating a Hunter 30 Cherubini and will be moving her to the Neuse River area this Spring. Not sure where yet but maybe the New Bern area.


Good luck with the renovation. From reading many of the posts on this site and others, the work on older boats never stops.

Mike


----------



## bones92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello, Mike. I'm new to this forum, as well. Also graduated Canoe U., but probably around 10-12 years after you.

I finally got a small 22' fractional sloop last year (Windrose Laguna), as I want my kids to experience the world of sailing. 

I'm near Raleigh, so I typically go to the lakes (mainly to practice) but my first saltwater trip on the Windrose will be this summer. 

Beat Army!


----------



## Solar54 (May 9, 2015)

Hi Mike, and welcome.
You will find the Pamlico and Neuse rivers great places to sail. After you get comfortable, doing a weekend trip to Ocracoke will be great fun. Oriental is nice, as well as lots of great overnight anchorages.


----------



## Mike_NC (Jan 22, 2016)

bones92 said:


> Hello, Mike. I'm new to this forum, as well. Also graduated Canoe U., but probably around 10-12 years after you.
> 
> I finally got a small 22' fractional sloop last year (Windrose Laguna), as I want my kids to experience the world of sailing.
> 
> ...


I graduated in 81.

I thought sailing would be a good actvity for my adult kids--- thought it would bring them home more often.

Good luck with the boat,

Mike


----------

